# Gluing vapor barrier.



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Last time I installed a vapor barrier we stapled the plastic in place and tapped the seams. 

The electrician that was here was talking about people gluing it in place with something. He used boxes with gaskets on the exterior walls so I don't know if he was just talking about gluing around the boxes or what? 

Or is he just wrong all together?


----------

